# Enough of the Playground Namecalling



## GASoline71

Allright. It's about time that this be addressed in the open. :bang:

There are a number of members, particularly in this portion of the forum, who contnue to act like children and have to constantly name call, and finger point. Then when the shoe is on the other foot... they cry about it.

KNOCK IT OFF!!! You are all grown men. Time to actually start acting like it. It's gotten so bad that now new members see it as normal, and start flaming cats posts within their first 10 posts on the forum. This is unacceptable.

This forum in particular is like minding a daycare. The only other forum that topped this one was the political forum. The offenders there have been dealt with accordingly and it is a lot better place to discuss the topics at hand.

In this forum... no one can post a picture with out some one making flagrantly off color remarks... all of the slander *shall* stop immediately. I don't enjoy giving infractions... and i particularly don't enjoy banning members for any reason. It's not what this forum is about. Too many of you are pushin' it to see how far you can go before being slapped or banned. You know who you are. I am askin' nicely to please knock it off.

This thread will stay open for a brief period for comment, and then be closed...

Now then... back to tree climbing, and cutting... LIKE MEN!

Gary


----------



## mattfr12

couldn't agree with you more. thanks for cleaning it up. this site gives me something to do at night while I'm trying to feed infants. i have noticed some improvement in the forums. the real problem is everyone here has an opinion and won't be told their wrong or all hell breaks loose. that finger can be pointed as me at well altho I'm not the worst offender I'm sure of that but i can't say i never did it.

thanks again.


----------



## squad143

Bout time, Thanks.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ

Thanks Gary, I hope this weeds out the trouble makers..

Scott


----------



## tree md

My mother always told me that if you can't say something nice then don't say anything at all.


----------



## capetrees

What??!! :msp_scared::msp_w00t:


----------



## treeclimber101

I don't know about anyone else but I wasn't limited to calling people bad names on the playground , we used to do it while riding bikes , swimming in the pool and even in detention when we got caught doing it in the cafeteria , so I am just saying we shouldn't do it there either :msp_ohmy:


----------



## the Aerialist

*Your Mother was right about that ...*



tree md said:


> My mother always told me that if you can't say something nice then don't say anything at all.



I'd just like for people to focus on tree work and not character assassination and juvenile name calling. Attack my methods all you want, at least then I can learn something. I post videos of even my "bloopers" to get constructive criticism from those more experienced in tree work than myself. I don't claim to be the best climber because I know I'm not.

I'm trying hard to make a go of this business and I have succeeded beyond my wildest expectations, but I know I have a lot to learn and I had hoped that posting here would let others, more experienced than me, improve my game by giving thoughtful advice. Turns out I couldn't have been more wrong. This is nothing more than a "Fight Club" for washed up tree workers with nothing better to do.

It doesn't have to be that way. It's the way a select few have made it, and as long as the mods let them run roughshod over any new people who come here all that you'll have left is a bunch of '#####'n rummys ruining this site.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> I'd just like for people to focus on tree work and not character assassination and juvenile name calling. Attack my methods all you want, at least then I can learn something. I post videos of even my "bloopers" to get constructive criticism from those more experienced in tree work than myself. I don't claim to be the best climber because I know I'm not.
> 
> I'm trying hard to make a go of this business and I have succeeded beyond my wildest expectations, but I know I have a lot to learn and I had hoped that posting here would let others, more experienced than me, improve my game by giving thoughtful advice. Turns out I couldn't have been more wrong. This is nothing more than a "Fight Club" for washed up tree workers with nothing better to do.
> 
> It doesn't have to be that way. It's the way a select few have made it, and as long as the mods let them run roughshod over any new people who come here all that you'll have left is a bunch of '#####'n rummys ruining this site.



Stay safe out there!


----------



## jefflovstrom

roofing06 said:


> I'm glad it was helpful. Thanks for sharing such a great post!



?, Spam.
Jeff


----------



## arborjockey

Is this place more important then work? Because I don't watch what I say there either. If a guy uses a 200t to cut a 20" branch on the ground, while standing next to a ground saw, I'm gunna call him stupid and lazy and scared and ream him like id ream a blogger. Greehorn or vet. Take this thread to THE ELEPHANT IN THE ROOM thread.


----------



## GASoline71

Lighten up Francis... there are ways to get a point across and not try to come off as a hardass... 

Gary


----------



## treeclimber101

Well I guess we can take this thread out behind the barn and shoot it ...... 2xs gangsta style :biggrin:


----------



## GASoline71

LOL

Gary


----------



## treeclimber101

I just thought I would bump this thread and call all who have posted WANKERS thats all


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Well said Gary, and you know me from the chainsaw forum. Never really been on this side so thes guys may not have seen me. But you touched a real good point, and you know as I do the chainsaw forum had seen some good wars. None of them worth it, and when the dust settled we all showed our ass. Thanks Gary Norm............


----------



## socaltreeman

*haha*

Don't show up on my job then we eat eachother alive with words but this site is to be professional


----------



## beastmaster

socaltreeman said:


> Don't show up on my job then we eat eachother alive with words but this site is to be professional



I work with Dave(socaltreeman)He's not lying . Some crews you have to be able to take it and dish it out, or go home with your tail between your legs. I hated those bastards, now I love them(in a manly way) Bad thing about the internet is you can't take your antagonists behind the shed. Too many tough guys talking smack behind a keyboard. Being a computer bully is just wrong in so many ways. IMHO


----------



## troythetreeman

hear hear


----------



## treeclimber101

man this threads full of homos :msp_wink:


----------

